# Must have for startup...



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Besides the obvious of an aquarium and lighting what are some other must have hardware items for a basic no frills plant filled tank?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

C02 !!!!!!!!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

A cover, preferably glass, strong enough to hold the no-frills light. This is, unless you want an uncovered tank with its much greater evaporation rate and the chance of fish jumping out.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Something to move the water around. You can get away with still water but plants do better with some current.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

...Eheim filter. [smilie=k: 

A large order of stem plants to beat the algae from the get go.


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

tweezers
heater
declor
good substrate (most important)
hardscape, (it is much easer to add this first)
good sizers that won't rust

Whiskey


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Patience!!!


----------



## synchiropus (Mar 11, 2005)

Turkey baster and pipette.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

about 6 times the amount of money that you first thought you'd need to finish it!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Timer
Powerstrip
Heater
Thermometer
Patient spouse ;-)


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

WATER!!! (Sorry, I cannot resist.) [smilie=u:


----------

